# Emma x Xavier II hoglets at 16 days old!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Just wanted to share a few pics of Emma's babies,they were born new years day.  They are all boys and are named after Donald Ducks trouble making nephews Huey,Dewey and Louie. Lot's more pics on my website http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

aaaww Larry they're adorable!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

ahww really cute !


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

They are really precious, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are gorgeous, I really need to sneak in with a very large purse :lol: I love the choice of names, had me thinking of the cartoon Duck Tales.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh boy! SSSooo precious! <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwee!!! Larry! They are beautiful!! And I love the names. (Have named every car I've owned "Dewey" :lol: )
I'm so glad you posted pictures!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I saw these on FB, but they are just gorgeous Larry


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

They are sooooo cute...OMG!!! I need a baby!!!!



...<ahem> a young hedgie.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwwwwww!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwww, look at those little guys! They are going to grow up to be very handsome fellows, if you ask me. 
PS- Love the fleece! :lol:


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL I love the baby annointing! Funny how they start that so young!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

They are super-cute, Larry! Tell Emma and Xavier they have some beautiful babies!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Sooooo cute! Louie's pic made me LOL! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my, that tongue... :lol:


----------

